# durso overflow for the tank drilled on the side?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hy guys,

The tank which I like to get has tempered glass on the bottom. If I will have my durso standpipe outside of the tank with surface skimmer box in my tank, will it be the same quiet as it inside now?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yep, as long as you have the elbow in the overflow box .


----------

